# HERTZ HSK-165 NEW IN BOX



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Listing my new Hertz HSK-165 for sale. 

I started going a couple of different directions with the amps and speakers for my current personal system. I had some old-school MB Quart when I started. Spent some time going to local shops checking-out current products. When I heard Hertz HSK-165's, I felt I wanted to go that direction. Picked-up this set of speakers.

While still deciding on subs, I ran across some old-school MB Quart subs. Picked them up, and decided to go with all Quart since I already had the other set of mids/tweets. Grabbed a set of Quart mid-woofers, amps, and have found myself almost ready for the install.

Wife is getting a little on edge about my spending, and I still have the HU to go. Along with a few odds and ends.:laugh:

I wanted to keep these for some future application because I REALLY like them. However, the Hertz system is just going to have to wait for now.

READY-SET-GO: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you buy those online?


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes. Sure did. I buy everything online. 

Most B&M stores in my area stock junk. 

I really want to open a shop, but the high-end market in my area is weak. The general public has never seemed to want to pay for top-shelf gear. They love to set in the vehicle and grin, but that is short-lived when you inform them of how much you have in a system.

There is a shop on the other side of town where I heard these. Saw a good deal online, and grabbed a set. Simply decided not to use them. At this moment, it's certainly the best current mids/tweets I've heard in this area.

I was going to get the ES250D subs from the dealer to have a complete Hertz system. I found a good deal on some old-school Quart subs, and went back to the old-school Quart system plan. The Quart subs are at least twice the weight of the Hertz, and they have rubber surrounds. The Hertz subs are a modern take on foam surrounds. For longevity, I just can't do foam. The Hertz subs may mop the floor with the Quart subs I chose, but going on the build quality, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I had some ebay member send me a rude message on ebay claiming my Hertz were fake. His message said to enjoy my negative feedback. His ebay id is jdie3583. I simply replied to him not to bid. No big deal.

My concern is, I certainly don't want to be selling fake speakers. This is my very first set of Hertz to purchase, so I have nothing to compare them to. I purchased them online, and they have superior build quality. Fantastic materials.

Of coarse I have not connected them. They would no longer be NIB. Anybody have experience with Hertz care to look at the pics? I have a bidder, and I certainly don't need any trouble. 

I figure the message was sent by some kid who hates they are missing such a sweet deal. I did a search for the member, and he seems to be the one buying and selling junk.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Contacted ebay with my concern. I was connected to a team in charge of fraudulent items. They assured me that if my listing had been identified as a fake item, the listing would've been removed by now. They informed me that high-end companies such as Hertz have scouts who search internet sites for fake items, and it gets shut-down with a quickness.

Well, I certainly feel better.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

The ebay member was telling me my speakers were fake because of the egg crate material that is pictured inside the box. A simple Google Image search will reveal the material is correct.

If it will protect an egg, what better material could they have chosen to protect their speakers?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

That ebay member was definitely out-of-line with the "enjoy the negative feedback" comment, but he might be right about the eggcrate. See the comparison pictures. It looks like the packaging is one of he tell-tale signs of fake gear. The eggcrate in your pictures look more similar to the known fakes to me. Here's a link to the comparison pic of the drivers:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion-no-question-dumb/114189-spotting-fake-hertz-mlk165-speakers.html

Here's the video comparing real Mille's to fake Hi-Energy's. Notice the eggcrate used in the fake HSK's, the seal on the box, and whether you got a Hertz decal in the box.

Fake Hertz HI ENERGY HSK165 - YouTube


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you originally bought them from ebay at a ridiculously low price- especially coming from the Malasya, they are most likely reproductions. 

The "Hertz scouts" only have jurisdiction to challenge domestic listings that claim they are authorized dealers- they can't shut down just anyone, nor can they enforce anything outside the US. Sorry to say, but just because your listing hasn't been shut down does not validate that you originally purchased legitimate Hertz gear from your previous online source.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

If you watch the vid, yours are fake.

ruff egg crate and straight tweeter wires.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got home. Gonna take care of it now. Thanks guys!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Filed a claim. Ended the sell. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I feel bad about filing a claim. These things have gorgeous build quality. Has anyone heard the knock-offs? I am almost willing to take the loss just to check these things-out. It all seems suspicious to me.:surprised: I bet big money they sound fantastic. 

Is there no possibility that there was just a misprint on the box, and the speakers are being sold just to move the merchandise? I picked-up Hertz subs(in my hands) at a local dealer, and there was no evidence of where they were made. Nothing stamped on the drivers, and no origin printed on the box. 

I bet you they are all made in Malaysia, and they put the misprint on the box on purpose. That way, NO WARRANTY!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I have communicated with my seller. I believe they are real, and I believe the seller is genuine. 

I have communicated with my bidder. He thanked me for my honesty.

The auction was ended by me, and I plan to sell them to a friend. If they sound like crap, I will give him his money back. I bet you guys BIG BUCKS they are real.

Why would the youtube video compare an upper-end model? Makes no sense.

Hell, put a set of MB Quart QSD beside the PSD. Compare the crossovers, mids, and packaging. Nothing alike. Tweeters are the only similar item. 

Compare the packaging of Rainbow Audio's upper-end to some of the lower end. Nothing alike.

I have my ideas about what is going-on, and I bet deep down inside, some of you do too!

Oh well, done with Hertz. That will solve the issue for me.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

zumbo said:


> ....I bet big money they sound fantastic.
> 
> I bet you they are all made in Malaysia...





zumbo said:


> I bet you guys BIG BUCKS they are real.



Wow, you tend to bet a lot....

You may have a safe bet with the first one regarding sound- I don't know about "fantastic", but I'd be willing to wager they are worth every penny of the $90-150 you can get the knock offs for... when compared to similar priced products in the car audio market.

As for the other two bets- I'd take both of them as you are wrong. Hertz facility is in China, run by guys from Italy. And as I have installed many a genuine HSK set, I can assure you that the Youtube video of the packaging specifications is spot on for the HSK line; regardless of the dude using the MLK line as a comparison. The set you have is not Genuine, so I hope you got them for $90.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, not $90.:laugh: A good bit more.

I totally understand how this can upset a dealer. The internet, along with the economy, keeps me from ever trying to open a shop. 

OTOH, If a company went to this much trouble to make a fake product of such superb build quality, they don't really need to be copying a brand. 

I am calling BS on this fiasco.

As I stated, I am done with Hertz. No need to worry about me selling another set. This is the only one I posses. The fake ones.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Also glad I didn't decide to go with the Hertz system I had planned. I will be damned if I want any part of this kind of BS.:inout:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

zumbo said:


> Spent some time going to local shops checking-out current products. When I heard Hertz HSK-165's,





zumbo said:


> Yes. Sure did. I buy everything online.
> 
> Most B&M stores in my area stock junk.
> 
> ...


humm


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> humm


"MOST" was the keyword.

Shop is clear across town, and new. It was my first time to hear Hertz. Heard them in a ratty old-school type sound board like Wal-Mart has. I could tell they sounded good, but the board was rattling.

ALL other shops had crap. There is one shop that will be getting some new lines in, but my purchases have been made.

If you look at all of my posts, there are not many, it should be real easy to see the honesty in the system I have designed for my truck. 

Actually joined the site while looking for LP gear. Ended-up with JL.

Started-out with old-school Quart, and thought about changing to the Hertz stuff. Found the old-school Quart subs, and simply went back to all Quart.

It should be simple for you to check my state for high-end gear dealers to confirm my story. I have better things to do than be blowing smoke up your arse.:surprised:


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I have noticed the trend of different names used at the forum, compared to names on ebay.

I am the same guy on both. And, my purchases can be seen under my feedback.

Also, my sales. 

Selling what I am not going to use to help fund my build. Pretty much what the rest of you do, I assume.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

If I had known purchasing this one set of Hertz speakers was going to cause me this much trouble, do you think I would've purchased them?

After it continuing to be a problem, it should be VERY easy to see why I want nothing to do with the Italianese brand.


----------

